# gelöst - udev Probleme nach Update openrc

## Puschi

Hallo,

habe seit vorgestern nach einem Update von openrc das Problem das mein Rechner mit udev ein massives Problem hat.

Beim Booten komm recht schnell die Fehlermeldung "udevd [3710] inotify_init failed - Funktion not implemented" (/sbin/udevd ist vorhanden)

In Folge dessen werden keine Geräte, Platten, Netzwerkkarten, Terminals usw erkannt. Der Bootvorgang wird mit beschriebenen Fehlern jedoch nutzbar beendet.

Das heißt ich kann mich in einer Console einloggen und auf Consolenebene arbeiten. X ist nicht möglich und auch ein Wechsel zwischen den Consolen ist nicht möglich.

Da keine Devices gefunden werden kann ich leider mein /boot nicht einhängen um einen neuen Kernel in Grub einzurichten. Einen neuen Kernel kann ich compilieren

aber leider nicht nach /boot kopieren. Meine root wird aber komischerweise erkannt und das ist ein Raid0-Verband.

Nach dem emerge von openrc  waren mehrere Dateien in /etc/confd zu aktualisieren. Habe die mir auch angesehen aber nichts problematisches gefunden und die alten aktualisiert.

Nun habe ich das sprichwörtliche Henne-Ei-Problem. Ich bekomme keine Laufwerke eingehängt, kann mangels Netzwerkverbindung auch nichts aktualisieren was nicht in /usr/portage/distfiles liegt usw. usw..

Meine Frage deshalb. Gibt es in /etc/confd eine Datei die ich anpassen kann um mein Problem zumindestens einzugrenzen?

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit /sbin/udevd nachträglich zu starten

Ich werde übers Wochenende mal mit einer Gentoo-CD starten und versuchen wenigstens auf meine Daten zugreifen zu können und zu sichern.

Problematisch könnte sein auf meine Raid0-Verbände zuzugreifen.

Ich schreibe dies von meinem Arbeitsrechner und kann somit auch erst am Montag wieder auf Anfragen antworten.

Ganz neu installieren ist auch noch eine Möglichkeit, was ich aber erst mal noch vor mich her schieben werde bis es keine andere Möglichkeit mehr gibt.

Mein System lief sehr zufriedenstellend und ich habe lange gebraucht bis ich das so weit hatte.

Bitte um Hilfe

PuschiLast edited by Puschi on Sat Nov 14, 2009 9:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## unimatrix_zero

Eh du neuinstallierst was nicht nötig ist schau erst einmal hier:

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/openrc-migration.xml

----------

## Puschi

hallo unimatrix_zero,

ich habe das openrc schon seit über einem Jahr auf meinem Rechner, es war nur ein Update keine Migration.

Werde aber trotzdem mal nach den Anregungen in dem Beitrag kontrollieren was bei mir eventuell fehlerhaft ist.

Puschi

----------

## ChrisJumper

Servus Puschi,

oh da hat dich wohl Freitag der 13. erwischt ;)

Bin mit Raid-Verbänden nicht so vertraut, glaube aber das du die bestimmt auch von einer Live-CD aus starten kannst? Als du dein Gentoo installiert hast, hast du dies mit "dem Installer" gemacht oder auf Cowboy-Art "von Hand" nach dem Installations-Handbuch inkl. chroot?

Weil wahrscheinlich solltest du im Stande sein aus der chroot-Umgebung deine Installation zu reparieren, da die "live-Cd" Umgebung sich ja um deine Netzwerkanbindung kümmert. Schau einfach mal ins Handbuch und Übrefliege die Stelle mit dem mounten der Festplatte und den Abschnitt mit der Chroot-Umgebung. Ob und wie dein Raid von einer Live-CD einbinden lässt, kann ich schlecht beurteilen weil ich das noch nicht gemacht hab. Eine reparieren (neu emergen, configs bearbeiten usw..) von udev un Co sollte aber funktionieren!

Welche Versionen hast du denn und was steht in den Fehlerlogs? Vielleicht hift ja auch schon ein revdep-rebuild.

Hier nochmal ein Link zum raid + lvm2 doku.

Und das Ausfürliche Handbuch mit Chroot usw findest du hier, im Abschnitt 6.a..

Grüße + viel Erfolg!

Chris

----------

## Puschi

Hallo,

danke an alle Helfer.

Habe das Problem auf die harte Tour gelöst.

In /etc/portage/package.mask die aktuellste Version von openrc und udev maskiert das nur ältere emerge-bar sind.

>=sys-fs/udev-146

=sys-apps/openrc-0.5.2-r2

Das Problem trat ja nach einem Update dieser beiden Programme auf.

Udev trotz Warnung von portage entfernt. Funktionierte ja sowiso nicht. 

Alle Einstellungen in /etc/conf.d und /etc betreffend udev gelöscht und neu gebootet.

Beim Neustart hat nun der hald gestreikt, was ja normal ist. Dadurch hatte ich keine nutzbare Netzwerkverbindung mehr. (hatte ich vorher auch nicht). 

Mit einer Knopix-CD gebootet, das Knopix auf einen USB-Stick installiert, mit dem gebootet und alle benötigten Distfiles für udev vom Gentoo-Server geholt und auf eine CD gebrannt.

Mein beschädigtes System interaktiv gestartet und nur hald übersprungen. ( der hat ja gestreikt und nichts ging mehr)

Dann die CD eingehängt, die Dateien nach /usr/portage/distfiles kopiert und ein emerge udev gestartet. Emerge hat trotz fehlender Netzwerkverbindung geklappt weil die notwendigen Dateien ja nun als Distfiles vorhanden waren. Ein emerge -pv --depclean und revdep-rebuild liefen problemlos durch.

Nach erneuten Booten war alles wieder beim alten, sprich mein Problem war gelöst.

Fazit: beim etc-update werde ich in Zukunft sehr aufmerksam verfolgen was an den Konfigurationsdateien geändert werden soll.

Puschi

----------

